# Rail and Stile Stock Thickness



## jschen77 (Apr 7, 2005)

I picked up a Makita set not too long ago on a great sale but not sure if 3/4" stock will work? Seems like it would be too long for the bearing to ride. Here's a link to Amazon to the bit I have.

amazon.com/Makita-733336-Router-8-Inch-Piece/dp/B0007ZQ9TO


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jschen said:


> I picked up a Makita set not too long ago on a great sale but not sure if 3/4" stock will work? Seems like it would be too long for the bearing to ride. Here's a link to Amazon to the bit I have.
> 
> amazon.com/Makita-733336-Router-8-Inch-Piece/dp/B0007ZQ9TO


Whew, that thing has 1-3/8" cutting length. I would think 1-1/4 would be the minimum unless you want to fool around using different parts of the profile. If that's the case, depending on what parts of the profile you want to use the bearing may not even come into play.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jschen

Yes, you can use it for 3/4" thick stock...you just can't use the bearing on the bits, use the fence only for the door frame set..
Use the bearing on the bit to line up the cutter only and then drop the bit down into the table  use the coping bit to line up the cutter..on the stock 

Make the one pass and use it to line up the other cut once you switch the bit out..


==============



jschen said:


> I picked up a Makita set not too long ago on a great sale but not sure if 3/4" stock will work? Seems like it would be too long for the bearing to ride. Here's a link to Amazon to the bit I have.
> 
> amazon.com/Makita-733336-Router-8-Inch-Piece/dp/B0007ZQ9TO


----------



## jschen77 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. I haven't made doors before but glad I don't need to buy another bit for the rails & stiles (at least till I want to try other styles). 

Now I need a raised panel bit. From what I've been reading the vertical bit is less taxing on the router is this the best route?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jschen

The vertical bits work very well and can be done with almost any router,,,if you don't have a Horiz.router setup you don't need to one it can be done on the standard router table..easy and very safe...

========



jschen said:


> Thanks for the responses. I haven't made doors before but glad I don't need to buy another bit for the rails & stiles (at least till I want to try other styles).
> 
> Now I need a raised panel bit. From what I've been reading the vertical bit is less taxing on the router is this the best route?


----------

